# Jessica Alba "into the blue" hair color & cut? ADDED PICS!!



## MACreation (Mar 23, 2006)

i loooove her color and haircut style in this movie, can anyone help me figure how i can get this color/cut at the salon?
thanks so much!!

http://au.i1.yimg.com/movies.aunz.yi...main/40641.jpg

http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/...heblue250b.jpg

http://www.g8way.de/anders_abgehen/b...1102163911.jpg


----------



## JJones (Mar 23, 2006)

-


----------



## MACreation (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i found some that i like


----------



## MACreation (Mar 29, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I would just take the pics to a salon and show them.

If you don't have a good color printer I would find one a magazine of her.


----------

